# Topics > Applications >  Machine Learning Companies

## Preethi11

Hello all,
I am in search of some Machine Learning Companies for my reference. One of my friend shared a list of top Machine Learning Companies. Can you please check it out whether you know any of these companies and do let me know if you know any other companies. Thanks in advance.

----------


## thugsforlife

You can add software development center in your list chisw.com/machine-learning. This company aims to tackle business problems by using AI and ML technologies.

----------

